# bow sighting and treestand



## jmckeon (Feb 21, 2009)

i am a fairly new bow hunter been hunting for 2 years and decided to upgrade my sight. my problem is i need to sight in the new sight system and am unsure the distances that i should be sighting in at my old system had a 2 pin and was set for 20 and 40 yards. but i am unsure the distances people sight in the 3 pin sights any help would be appreciated.

i also upgraded my stand to a ladderstand and am now selling my slef climber any one interested pm me for piccs or look it up in the classifieds it is a nice stand.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

I'd go 20,30,40 for your three pin set up.


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

I use a 20 and 30 yard pin. Since I never shoot passed 30 yrds. also when you shoot from an elevated stand make sure you bend at the hip and not at the shoulder.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

If you are new to bowhunting, I'd probably look to limit my shots to 35 yards. 

Thus 25, 30, 35. 

My bow isn't exceptionally fast and the 25 yard pin is fine to 5 yards.


----------



## FrankaB (Dec 8, 2001)

For me, my 20 yard pin is used as my 30 yard pin when I'm in a tree. So I only use 1 pin while in a tree because I'm not shooting over 30 yards. Make sure you practice while elavated maybe your setup will be the same.


----------



## Scotty G (Oct 27, 2008)

what bow are you using? What arrows? If you have a speed bow it's going to be totally different than if you are using your grandpa's antique.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

When I was shooting multiple pins mine were set @ 25 40 50 60...

Most important thing from a tree is _bend @the waist _


----------



## analogdog (Nov 5, 2009)

Single pin fixed at 20, still flat at 10... aim a little high at 30. I don't shoot further out yet.... practice til I'm sore. yes... bend at the waist, maintain form and yer good.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Follow the advice above and you'll be good. BUT to show you the difference between shooting elevated and on level ground, sight in at 20 and 30 on level. THEN with your third pin, sight in at 30 elevated. If you are shooting true you may notice that your 30 elevated may be a hair lower than your level ground pin....this of course all depends on your setup, but with my older bow I didn't have the speed of my new one and there was a slight difference. And regardless, be sure to use the color you see best, ie green, yellow or red for your anticipated shot. Green shows up best for me so I use it as a stop light, Green good to GO (20), Yellow think twice(30), Red better be very cautious(40).....ALWAYS remember, bend at the waist


----------



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

I just got home from the range. With my Bear Lights Out Darkhorse, 300 fps, I have a 20, 30, 40, and 50 pin. The first three pins shoot center of bullseye, but the 50 pin shoots four inch groups. Anyway, I shot from a 15 foot platform tonight and my pins shoot about an inch low at 20 and about two inches low at 30.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

mine are 15, 30 and 40. .


----------

